# Unidentified flys ??



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

We are in the process of renovating the downstairs part of the house. In one of the small rooms there is an abundance of flies which just sit on the walls and ceiling.
They are small with big wings and a tail that is slightly turned upwards.
They seem quite dormant, by that I mean I can easily swat them, problem is they seem to be multiplying.
Does anyone know what they are, why they are only in one room ( when doors to other rooms are open ) and how to get rid ???
Regards 
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Never identified them, or seen them fly, we just hoover them up, we tend to get them mainly in hallway, a fly screen stops them or the vertical strips sold allover.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Never identified them, or seen them fly, we just hoover them up, we tend to get them mainly in hallway, a fly screen stops them or the vertical strips sold allover.


Thanks
The local builders told me they were mozzies !
Got the hoover out, lets see how long it takes for them to be back !
Is it just me or is there more normal flies around or is this normal in Portugal ?
Off out to buy some strips.
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A couple of hours don't think their mozzies legs aren't right!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you will find that they are male mosquitoes - we get them here in Spain as well - they aren't blood suckers (they are the females!!). Suck them up in the vacuum and dispose of in the normal dust and rubbish. Flattening them just makes a mess!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers, just done another web search, still don't appear to have any of main characteristics of mozzies, here the wings are held vertical to body and a very distinctive curved abodem


----------

